# Edifier S730D oder Teufel Concept C 200USB + X-Fi



## Autokiller677 (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Hifi Welt, 

so ich will auch mal mein 20€ Hama 2.1 System loswerden.

Nach einigem gesuche habe ich 2 Soundsysteme gefunden, die gut in mein Budget von knapp 250€ passen.

Einmal das Edifier S730D Edifier S730D Gaming 2.1 System (SPK-EF-S730D) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Für den Fall, dass es dieses wird, kann mir da jemand ein gutes Tosslink Kabel zu empfehlen?

Zum Zweiten das Teufel Concept C 200USB für 150€ + einer Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium retail, PCIe x1 (70SB088000000) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland (Wie siehts da mit den Treibern für Vista/ Seven aus?)
oder mit einer ASUS Xonar D2/PM, PCI (90-YAA021-1UAN00+) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder gibt es noch andere gleichteure Alternativen?

Frage: Womit bekomm ich den besseren Klang? Das Teufel würde ich dann an die Xonar / X-fi anschließen (tendiere eher zur Xonar), das Edifier würde über den SPDIF Ausgang meines Boards laufen (Asus Crosshair II Formula)
Da demnächst auch eine DSLR hersoll, ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass zum Edifier in nächster Zeit noch eine gute SoKa hinzukommen würde. Daher würde ich die Lösung, mit der ich jetzt den besseren Klang bekomme vorziehen.

Danke im Vorraus
MfG
Autokiller677


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2009)

das teufel C200 *USB * PLUS soundkarte wäre schwachsinn, weil das boxenset ne eigene soundkarte mit drinhat , deswegen hat es ja auch USB    vlt. kannst du das auch normal anschließen, das weißt ich nicht, aber dann zahlst du die USB-sondkarte ja mit... 


auch noch ne alternative, sofern du keine platzprobleme auf deinem tisch hast und nicht unbedingt einen "wummernden" lauten sub brauchst: ein gutes 2.0 set.


----------



## Autokiller677 (23. Oktober 2009)

Doch einen "wummernden" Sub brauch ich
Ohne ordentlichen Bass kauf ich nichts.
Von der Soundkarte im C200 hab ich gelesen, dass sie zwar gut ist, aber eine X-fi o.ä. soll immer noch besser sein^^
Obwohl ich das System ja erst mal ohne Soka ausprobieren kann und bei Bedarf noch nachkaufen kann.

Also wäre das C200 klangtechnisch eher die bessere Wahl?


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. Oktober 2009)

Klangtechnsich liegen die auf gleichm Niveau, bessere Austattung bringt aber das edifier mit.


----------



## Speedguru (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

Neben mir brummt der Sub vom 2Tage altem Teufel C200USB System!
Ich kann nur sein geil!! Habe es über USB angeschlossen! Und der Sound ist astrein für meien Verhältnisse. Es hat eienn guten und runden Klang!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/46037-impressionen-teufel-concept-c200-usb.html
Da findeste schonma vieles!
Achso, man kann eine Soka anschließen!

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Autokiller677 (23. Oktober 2009)

Naja, wenn das Edifier jetzt an mehrwert nur den optisch digitalen Soundeingang und die Ferbedienung mit Display hat werd ich wohl zum Teufel greifen, die beiden Sachen sind mir 100€ nicht wert.
Oder gibts da noch was, das ich übersehen hab? [Außer dass ich beim Teufel Kabel extra bestellen muss]


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2009)

das weiß ich nicht, aber du zahlst halt bei dem C200 USB extra drauf für dessen soundkarte... mein gefühl sagt mir, dass die edifier besser klingen müßten, da dort keine richtige soundkarte drin ist, sondern nur ein digital-analog-wandler, der nicht mal surround beherrschen muss. d.h. da sind jetzt nicht 100€ vom preis nur für das "digital sein" zu veranschlagen, und selbst wenn doch, isses immer noch in der preisklasse des teufelsets und vermutlich ca. gleichgut. aber kostet halt mehr.

aber was ist mit dem hier von edifier: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a367504.html das hat keinen schnickschnack, und an einer halbwegs guten soundkarte hast du dann auch keinerlei nachteile dadurch, dass es "nur" analog verbunden ist (was du beim teiufel ja offenbar auch sowieso vorhattest).

ach ja: toslink is toslink. da gibt es kein gut oder schlecht. leidlgich wenn du vlt. sehr oft umstecken musst, kann ein kabel besser sein, weil dessen stecker etwas stabiler sind. aber ansonsten einfach ein "5 bis 10 euro für 2m"-kabel kaufen, bloß nicht irgendein sauteures für 40-60€ pro 2m...


----------



## Autokiller677 (23. Oktober 2009)

Nunja, wenn ich das Teufel ohne extra Soka kaufen sollte, würde ich es auf jeden Fall per USB anschließen, denn der Sound der integrierten Soka kann eigentlich nur besser sein als der vom OnBoard Chip.


----------



## rytme (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke schon, dass des Edifier in Sachen Power doch noch nen Stück steiler geht als die kleinen Teufel Brüller


----------



## Autokiller677 (23. Oktober 2009)

Naja, das Zimmer das die Boxen beschallen sollen, ist ca. 18m² groß.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich beide Systeme nicht ganz ausreizen können.


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. Oktober 2009)

Update: Nachdem ich mir noch einige Tests zum S530 von Edifier durchgelesen hab, bin ich der Meinung, dass dieses auch sehr gut reichen würde, da es sich schließlich nur durch den Sub vom 730 unterscheided und ich in einem 18m² Zimmer eh nicht allzu sehr werde aufdrehen müssen.

Daher fällt die Wahl nun zwischen dem Teufel und dem Edifier 530 + eine Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium retail, PCIe x1 (70SB088000000) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ich tippe mal aus dem Bauch heraus, das ich mit dem Edifier + X-fi wahrscheinlich den besseren Klang bekomme oder?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Oktober 2009)

> Ich tippe mal aus dem Bauch heraus, das ich mit dem Edifier + X-fi wahrscheinlich den besseren Klang bekomme oder?



Bei dem Edifier scheiden sich die Geister...einige sagen es klingt besser als das Teufel, andere meinen, dass es bei weitem nicht an das Teufel rankommt. Selbst hab ich das Edifier leider noch nicht hören können, kann dir da also auch nicht wirklich eine Antwort drauf geben. Am besten bestellst du dir erstmal eins, hörst es probe und sollte es dir nicht gefallen kannst du es ja einfach zurück schicken und das andere nehmen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. Oktober 2009)

Gut, ich denke so werde ich es machen.
Dann hab ich auch EAX und Co für Spiele und kann die Soka behalten wenn ich die Boxen mal verkaufe/austausche.


----------



## totovo (26. Oktober 2009)

also ich kan dir nur vom s730 berichten das hier seit ca. 2 monaten seine Dienste verrichtet...

und mit einer xonar dx klingt es wirklich 1A satter, nicht ortbarer Bass super höhen und mitten (lediglich zwischen tief und mitten fehlt ein bischen, merkt man aber eigentlich nicht)

Ich uss zu geben das der Subwoofer wirklich etwas überdeminsioniert ist, auch mein Zimmer ist nicht größer als 18qm!

aber das Edifier ist echt klasse!

mfg


----------



## Autokiller677 (26. Oktober 2009)

Deshalb werd ich jetzt wohl das S530 nehmen, die Satellieten sind ja die gleichen und der kleine Sub sollte für meine 18m² auch noch reichen.
Und wenn nicht wird zurückgeschickt, 2 Wochen hat man ja zum Glück.


Mir fällt grad noch was ein: Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen der Retail und der Bulk Variante der X-fi? Klar, bei der Retail ist Zubehör dabei, aber was genau ist dabei? Wenn es jetzt nur ein Sticker und die TreiberCD ist, nehm ich die Bulk Version und lad den Treiber ausm Internet (werd ich eh machen, der CD Treiber ist wahrscheinlich schon 8 mal überholt)


----------



## rytme (26. Oktober 2009)

Bulk reicht vollkommen, ist sogar ne Treiber CD dabei.
Was jetzt alles in der Retail Version ist kann ich dir so nit sagen, gehe mal von Handbuch und iwelchem Krimskrams aus, außerdem haste da ne Verpackung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (26. Oktober 2009)

Der Pappkarton wird sowieso eingestampft. Das einzige, was interessant wäre, wären Kabel o.ä.


----------



## Autokiller677 (27. Oktober 2009)

Und nochmal eine Frage: Wieso ist diese Karte Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium PCI-E: Amazon.de: Elektronik billiger als die bulk Version Creative X-Fi Titanium bulk: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Und wo liegt der Unterschied dieser beiden Karten zu dieser: Creative Sound X-Fi Titanium Schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## rytme (27. Oktober 2009)

Hängt vermutlich mit dem Vertrieb zusammen, bei den einen beiden ist der Versand auch schon inkl. !



> > Karte Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium PCI-E: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> 
> Verkauf und Versand durch *Amazon.de*. Geschenkverpackung verfügbar.
> ...


Die Karte gibts woanders übrigens noch nen stück billiger.


----------



## Autokiller677 (28. Oktober 2009)

Naja, Versandkostenfreie Lieferung gibts bei Amazon ab einem Bestellwert von 20€.
Ich werd die Karte jedoch nicht bestellen, da ich hier direkt um die Ecke eine Atelco Filiale hab und es die da für 75€ gibt. Hat mich gewundert, da Atelco sonst ja meistens relativ teuer ist.


----------

